# Cheap Cigar Minnows $1.50/lb



## gccs07

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>We are a newfrozen bait supply company located in Pensacola, Florida.I will have some very good quality cigar minnows for sale in about a week or two. They will be large cigar minnows and very fresh.They will be in 25lb flats. I know it is the wrong time of year but if anyone has a deep freezer and wants to buy in bulk for next year please let me know. I thinkthe tackle shops are selling them for around $3-$4 per lb. I will be selling them for $1.50/lb. If you havefreezer space then thisis a greatway to stock up and save alot of money for next year.We will also be supplying mackerel at$.70/lb,illex squid at $1.00/lb, and Ballyhoo at $0.60per fish.Email me with any questions andquanity.We do have a retail and wholesale license and are not the company actually catching the bait. We are buying from a business who does have alicense to sell bait. I will check with the Fish and Game to make sure I do notneed any other license before I sell to the public. Weareplanning on becoming afrozen bait supply company who can offer quality bait at the best prices possible.We have seenhigh prices in frozen bait and we feel like we can beatthe pricesany bait company in the industry.We realize the increase in fuel prices and new regulations have hurt our fishingindustry and we want tohelpeveryone save a little money.We hope to also be able to supply bait duringfishing season so please keep us in mind.Thank you 

Gulf Coast Fishing Supply 

email address:[email protected]


----------

